# Super Aggressive Betta all of a sudden??!!



## TheRat (May 16, 2010)

Looking for some help here.

I have a 10 gallon community tank with

1 Giant (King) Betta
7 Neon Tetra,
3 peppered corys
1 chineese loach
1 baby pleco

I have had the tank going for about 4 months with no problems, aside from one Tetra dying of unknown causes about 3 months ago.

So about a week ago my Betta got sick, he was hardly swimming, and just sitting under the filter or on the bottom of the tank, not eating etc. So I put him in a 2.5 gallon hospital tank for about a week to Nurse him back to health. 

Thankfully he seems to be his old self again swimming, flaring etc.

So I decided today when I was doing a water change top put him back into the main tank. I floated him for about 15 mins in a clear plastic container and every thing seemed to be fine.

So I let him out of the bowl, and all seemed to be going well, but then about 10mins later he is going nuts flaring the entire time, agressively chasing after EVERYTHING that he sees in the tank. 

He managed to get ahold of a Tetra and just about killed the poor guy, took off part of his tail fin. And then right after that he got ahold of a cory and almost did the same, luckly the cory didn't get damgaed. 

I was hoping he would calm down, but after about 20mins of this agressive behavior, I pulled him out of the tank and stuck him back into the little 2.5gallon

Help, what should I do? Any suggestions, I can't imagine that all of a sudden his temperament would change this drastically?

Do I need to remove all my fish except the betta and then slowly introduce them back into my main tank? I am worried that if I put the betta back in he might kill one of my other little guys..


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It sounds like you need to keep the Betta in his 2.5g tank, this is part of the Betta personality and normal behavior, they don't play well with others by nature, good thing you had a back-up plan with the 2.5g tank on hand.

Also, you are pretty stocked in your 10g tank, if the pleco is the common type it will outgrow that tank fast and soon his diet will change too and will start looking for slim to suck off of slow moving fish just like the chinese algae eater that you may have as well-chinese loach is often used as a common name for them, you may need to re-home those two sooner than later and bump up the numbers on your cory cats by at least two more-these are social fish and do best when keep in higher numbers, you will see more normal behavior and less stress- the 10g tank will be too small...with a good scheduled water changes of at least 50% weekly with vacuum can help to a degree.


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

Whoa sounds like your fish was on his period XD Glad you moved him to his own tank


----------

